# Kitless Fountain Pen in in Red Cumberland Ebonite w/ Black Finials



## JPMcConnel (Apr 19, 2015)

Ebonite is a classic material for fountain pens. I decided to make a rather conservative style pen, using red cumberland with black ebonite finials, to see how well it turned out from a color perspective. I liked it so much I have since acquired Japanese cumberland in reddish pink, straw color, several greens, and blue. Enjoy.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 19, 2015)

Pat, that is Stunning!........can I touch it? :biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Apr 19, 2015)

My first impression matches up well with my "considered opinion" (meaning that after thinking about, reviewing and looking again several times), which  is that this pen is a winner, start to finish. Your selection of red cumberland suits the simple, classic lines. All complimented by what appears to be top notch workmanship. This pen is indeed simple, but at the same time presents an almost commanding presence. I am not yet making kitless, but I have most of the "stuff" needed to do so. And I want to make something just like this when I grow up!:wink:


----------



## JPMcConnel (Apr 19, 2015)

SteveG said:


> My first impression matches up well with my "considered opinion" (meaning that after thinking about, reviewing and looking again several times), which  is that this pen is a winner, start to finish. Your selection of red cumberland suits the simple, classic lines. All complimented by what appears to be top notch workmanship. This pen is indeed simple, but at the same time presents an almost commanding presence. I am not yet making kitless, but I have most of the "stuff" needed to do so. And I want to make something just like this when I grow up!:wink:



Thank you for your complements! I suspect you are already grownup; with the growing selection of fine materials beckoning, the world of kitless pens awaits the efforts of your hands and mind.


----------



## JPMcConnel (Apr 19, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Pat, that is Stunning!........can I touch it? :biggrin:



Sure, but it is hard to let go once you feel the material...just giving you a heads up! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Absolutely awesome pen.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 19, 2015)

Stunning is the word for sure.  The finish is truly amazing.  The colors of the wood are so perfect.  A writing instarment of true beauty.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 19, 2015)

Glorious Pen, Pat.
Splendid Lines, Profile and Proportions.
Outstanding Fit and Finish.
Great Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## mlconnelly (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful pen for sure.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice pen Pat.


----------



## bosipipes (Apr 20, 2015)

Very Nice indeed!!


----------



## ericofpendom (Apr 20, 2015)

That is one classy pen!


----------



## magpens (Apr 20, 2015)

Exquisitely BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 21, 2015)

awesome pen... finish looks excellent and that ebonite really shines!


----------



## BSea (Apr 21, 2015)

That is a super classy pen.  It's hard to beat ebonite.  It machines like alumilite & shines like PR.  But getting a flawless finish on the black takes patience and experience.  Great job! :good:

Any dimensions?


----------



## Sandsini (Apr 22, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful pen


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 24, 2015)

Love the shape and color. Finish is awesome too. I really like the finials too that really sets things off. Great pen...


----------



## ELA (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunning !!!   

Seeing all the great kitless pens makes me want to try my hand at making one.


----------

